# Spotted on Ebay-R35 Black-Black Edition Stage 4.25 30k!! CAT D svm tuned, 24k miles..



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

hI,

Spotted on Ebay - R35 Black - Black Edition Stage 4.25 30k!! CAT D svm TUNED, 24K MILES

CHEAP AS CHIPS, SAYS 'ITS CAT D SMALL DAMAGE IN FRONT BUMPER, PREVIOUS OWNER REPAIR'

could be a bargain?? or maybe a turkey!!

NISSAN GTR R35 JDM 3.8 V6 TWIN TURBO, SEVERNVALLEY STAGE 4.25, gearbox upgraded | eBay

Quick search shows -
What is CAT D? - What Car?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I know the seller and he very maticullous about his work. He has spent a small fortune putting the car right.
At that price this is a bargain.


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Seen this myself a few times. Still unsure about the cat D tho, bound to be a bit of a nightmare when selling.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

In the advert it says you need to pay £500 to view the car! Must have something to hide.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TABZ said:


> I know the seller and he very maticullous about his work. He has spent a small fortune putting the car right.
> At that price this is a bargain.


Advert says previous owner repaired it.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

I've seen motorbikes written off due to scratches on the frame etc, cat D are normally cosmetic, light damage.

As said though not easy to sell on again..


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Advert says previous owner repaired it.



Hence my comment...'putting it right'.

Not aware of the cars history to be honest but knowing Jonas he is a fussy bugger. 
At £30k it's worth having a look and an easy way of getting onto the GTR ownership ladder.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Certainly worth a look, but 500 to look at the car....

It would be nearer 40k, that spec and mileage.
It will certainly appeal to 35 fans who are frusted that these cars haven't now dropped into the 30k bracket..


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> Certainly worth a look, but 500 to look at the car....
> 
> It would be nearer 40k, that spec and mileage.
> It will certainly appeal to 35 fans who are frusted that these cars haven't now dropped into the 30k bracket..


I'm sure you could go see the car for free before the auction ends.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

It's been for sale a few times


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

vxrcymru said:


> Certainly worth a look, but 500 to look at the car....
> 
> It would be nearer 40k, that spec and mileage.
> It will certainly appeal to 35 fans who are frusted that these cars haven't now dropped into the 30k bracket..


Really ? look at the gap between bumper and bonnet


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

What exactly are scratches on the frame?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Interesting choice of tyre on the car, Milestones!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> Really ? look at the gap between bumper and bonnet



eeek oh yees!!












barry P. said:


> Interesting choice of tyre on the car, Milestones!


look like remoulds !!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

6 owners over 24k seems pretty high


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Looking less and less like a bargain now, £25-28k max if you fancing owning some problems and a car impossible to get rid off.


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

> if u want view this car u need pay not refundable 500 pounds deposit in my paypal straight away , cash on collection or bank transfer available.
> no stupid offers,
> all stupid offers ignored, no messages just calls


See this? lol. Easy way to making £500 for each view.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My car is on six owners in 18000 miles. Don't think it's an issue at all!

I've been two of them and know three of the other four.


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

i have no concerns about this car. £500 (non refundable) just to view the car tells me it must be pretty special.


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

keithmac said:


> I've seen motorbikes written off due to scratches on the frame etc, cat D are normally cosmetic, light damage.
> 
> As said though not easy to sell on again..


Not necessarily true, motorbikes are typically written off because of the astronomic prices of the replacement fairings and/or frames.

For this car; say it was worth circa £45k, the salvage value would be approx £12000, so to write off the car would take £33,000 worth of damage and associated costs.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Gasman said:


> i have no concerns about this car. £500 (non refundable) just to view the car tells me it must be pretty special.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

R0B. said:


> Not necessarily true, motorbikes are typically written off because of the astronomic prices of the replacement fairings and/or frames.
> 
> For this car; say it was worth circa £45k, the salvage value would be approx £12000, so to write off the car would take £33,000 worth of damage and associated costs.


But you are talking about a cat C write off,

For a cat D doesn't it need to cross a threshold percentage of the cost to repair?

Say 50% would be £16,500, at Nissan dealer rates and no discount on parts you can get to that easily. Cosmetic front bumper parts come to well over 5k alone before VAT.


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

£500 a view, it's likes the 'you could win this car' competitions at the airport.


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> But you are talking about a cat C write off,
> 
> For a cat D doesn't it need to cross a threshold percentage of the cost to repair?
> 
> Say 50% would be £16,500, at Nissan dealer rates and no discount on parts you can get to that easily. Cosmetic front bumper parts come to well over 5k alone before VAT.


........

Every insurer will have their own ways of working; the company I work for repair up to 55% of the of pre accident value before considering a total loss, even then It’s a fairly simple calculation: 

Cost to repair the vehicle (eg £30k?) vs Cost to total loss (Vehicle value, minus salvage proceeds and associated) . 

So for this car, in my opinion there was in excess of £20k worth of damage and associated costs.


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: £30K for a 650+BHP on LingLong tyres, CatD and possibly the worst shut lines i've seen on any GTR. Plus £500 non refundable deposit just to view it!! 

Tabz this guy, lets be honest is not Meticulous


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

length of time to repair and hire vehicle costs come into the equation as well don't they? ie if it is going to take 4 weeks to get parts and the hire car is £150 a day etc...

with any Cat D of this sort of vehicle I'd want to see pre-repair photos as well as any repair duration photos before considering buying.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

barry P. said:


> Interesting choice of tyre on the car, Milestones!


Christ I hope Steve isn't reading this...


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

rob2005 said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: £30K for a 650+BHP on LingLong tyres, CatD and possibly the worst shut lines i've seen on any GTR. Plus £500 non refundable deposit just to view it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tabz this guy, lets be honest is not Meticulous



Sorry I don't know the history of the car. 
English isn't Jonas first language and I'm sure the £500 deposit is to ward away low ballers. 
The tyres are questionable though but again at £30k it looks like a cheap car for somebody.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Christ I hope Steve isn't reading this...


There was me thinking the £500 to view was the special 'Steve' deposit.:chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Gasman said:


> i have no concerns about this car. £500 (non refundable) just to view the car tells me it must be pretty special.





tonigmr2 said:


> There was me thinking the £500 to view was the special 'Steve' deposit.:chuckle:


£500 seems to be the acceptable rip off amount round here.:chuckle:


----------



## LAT (Aug 15, 2013)

This car has been for sale a few times and its still not sold. Must be a reason why...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

LAT said:


> This car has been for sale a few times and its still not sold. Must be a reason why...


Deathtrap?


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

If anyone wants to save a bit then i'm only asking £200 to view my car!


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

LAT said:


> This car has been for sale a few times and its still not sold. Must be a reason why...


Personally, for the sake of £8-10k I would prefer a none damaged, mint example. Would be an ideal track car tho


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Jgreer90 said:


> Personally, for the sake of £8-10k I would prefer a none damaged, mint example. Would be an ideal track car tho


would YOU feel safe doing mach 3 on track in it?


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

If tracking surely you would be stripping back and upgrading anyway. I can picture body panels flying off mid corner lol!!


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Even as a Track car first thing i'd do is check the suspension geometry. 

Pointless spending £30k on track toy if the car won't align due to the damage, it could handle like a pig. 

Unless it has a report stating repairs are to a high standard and the cars Chassis is within +/- the OE tolerances i'd never purchase a performance car Cat D or C.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Can't see how you can sell a car like that without including pics of the dmaage


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> Can't see how you can sell a car like that without including pics of the dmaage


OH its been repaired :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I would buy a Cat D, but not a C (unless the damaged occurred on an already cheap car). £40K car with Cat C damage is a lot of damage...I can see a D being mainly cosmetic. New alloys and panels could be mental costs, damaged bonnet and safety systems it's easy to get to a D.


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just looked at dashboard what are the two red lights or buttons on right hand side next to wing mirror controls not on mine is that normal?


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

£500 non-refundable deposit to view a non-written off car, let alone a shafted one....
In the words of Eric Cartman
"SUCK MAAAH BALLS!"


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Could be alright as its got a fair bit of history and may well of just had light damage.
Possibly Severnvalley know the car and the damage that it had?

Worth going to have a look at without paying the £500 in advance if you have a low budget for a 35!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Any CAT-D registered car is worth 2/3rds straight off. Regardless of damage, or quality of repair come re-sale time!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

whats it worth to break though ? still fetch fairly good money in parts


----------



## LAT (Aug 15, 2013)

Jgreer90 said:


> Personally, for the sake of £8-10k I would prefer a none damaged, mint example. Would be an ideal track car tho


I agree mate, it's just not worth the hassle in my opinion.


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

LAT said:


> I agree mate, it's just not worth the hassle in my opinion.


It's a risk (some may say minimum, some may say a big risk), but at £30k I would rather save another few grand. Just my own personal thoughts


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

This has got "honey trap" written all over it.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

My orange one got CatD'd when a teenager decided to try and rip off the offside wheel.

I knew I wouldn't drive it with confidence after the repair, so bought a new one.

CatD isn't just cosmetic.


----------



## Stevebills (Feb 19, 2016)

I would never pay £30K for a cat D just not worth the risk and selling it on could be a nightmare I would rather pay £40K ish for a good one and peace of mind


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

This is now advertised at 26K now!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Is this the one the guy spent a heap fixing up and it still had some gearbox issues or was that another one?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevebills (Feb 19, 2016)

Is it on eBay or pistonhead?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Simb said:


> This is now advertised at 26K now!


Where?? There's a CAT C for 31k my10 , still wouldn't do it myself, not on a performance car... Nissan Gtr R35 Black Edition 2010 cat c repaired | eBay


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Simb said:


> This is now advertised at 26K now!


On ebay for 2 days only before the seller leaves the country


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

David said:


> On ebay for 2 days only before the seller leaves the country


I seen that, its sold now by the looks of it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

David said:


> On ebay for 2 days only before the seller leaves the country


Let me see...very cheap, seller leaving the country...nope not at all suspicious.:chuckle:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this is the one with a bent chassis ... Someone bought it and managed to get a refund so it's back up for sale again


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

MattGTR750 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the one with a bent chassis ... Someone bought it and managed to get a refund so it's back up for sale again




How did you find that out?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

The car a few days ago was up for sale by a different seller with that in the listing ... 

"Bought this car, bent chassis, repair is unfit for road use" "I'm selling for £26k as I just want my money back as the person I bought from is saying he's leaving the country" blah blah blah 

Anyway it looks like he got a full refund and the car now back with its lovely owner lol


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

MattGTR750 said:


> The car a few days ago was up for sale by a different seller with that in the listing ...
> 
> "Bought this car, bent chassis, repair is unfit for road use" "I'm selling for £26k as I just want my money back as the person I bought from is saying he's leaving the country" blah blah blah
> 
> Anyway it looks like he got a full refund and the car now back with its lovely owner lol




Just seen the ad mate.

I'm not sure I would of said what he's said in the advert as it dosen't sound good. Shame he didnt pay to get the car checked out as that would of been far cheaper than trying to recover £30k!!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Jeez this sounds like a right ol mess. Is it repairable then or beyond repair and the "last" repair was just shoddy.
Be a real shame if it's unusable. Hope the new owner can sort it!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

